# asp.net 3 tier architecture help



## meghraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, I have learned asp.net recently and I wonder how to create 3 tier architecture in asp.net I have asked few persons they told me that I need to add a project inside another project to develop different layers...please help me to understand and develop the project in 3 tier architecture.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 3, 2010)

*www.google.com/search?q=asp.net+3+tire


----------

